# Olympic Channel Shutting Down For All Distributors



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Received an email from YouTube TV stating that the Olympic Channel would cease operations for all distributors effective September 30, 2022.

Comcast/NBC Universal had apparently announced earlier this year that it would discontinue Olympic Channel. Would wager most of this content that would have showcased on this channel will be available via Peacock.


----------



## richall01_8956 (5 mo ago)

Tonight at midnight.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

What did it even show? Olympic qualifying competitions? Or just the sort of sports that are popular in the Olympics but don't otherwise get much attention the rest of the time? Because I'm pretty sure that, ironically, it didn't air any of the actual Olympic competitions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From the launch announcement in 2017:

The Olympic Channel will offer year-round programming of Olympic sports from around the world, highlighting fan-favorite American athletes and teams. Programming will emphasize live events from a broad range of summer and winter Olympic sports.

The new channel will also boast Olympic-themed original content produced by all three organizations, including programs commissioned by the global Olympic Channel; archival footage from past Olympic features and documentaries; and original Team USA programming produced by the USOC that looks at the larger Olympic movement in the U.S.









NBCUniversal Sets Olympic Channel Launch Date


The channel will debut July 15, replacing Universal HD.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------

